
Windows 95 OS as an Electron App for Windows 10, MacOS, and Linux - jmsflknr
https://github.com/felixrieseberg/windows95/releases/tag/v2.0.0
======
reneberlin
Now Windows95 is consuming more than 4GB RAM.

------
reneberlin
Batteries included?

